# kyb shocks



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

are the kyb shocks shorter than a regular oem shock??


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

no


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

so wat would be the difference between the 2?
we have the same cars just different years, wat kind of set up do u hav?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

B13 front struts are 1/2" short than B14 front struts, otherwise they are identical. Installing B13 front struts on your '99 is an easy way to gain 1/2" of suspension travel.








here and SR20DEForum for more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

*ok*



bahearn said:


> *B13 front struts are 1/2" short than B14 front struts, otherwise they are identical. Installing B13 front struts on your '99 is an easy way to gain 1/2" of suspension travel.
> QUOTE]
> ok.. so i plan on putting kyb gr-s's(non adJ) struts on my B-14.
> can i buy gr-2's for the b-13 front and back or just front?.. and alos is it just as easy an install or is ther custome fab. work to be done.?*


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *B13 front struts are 1/2" short than B14 front struts, otherwise they are identical. Installing B13 front struts on your '99 is an easy way to gain 1/2" of suspension travel. *


that answers your question


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *that answers your question *


ok so this means?.... i have a 96. i will have no problems on the install. it's gonna fit perfectly, or will i need to fabricate anyhting?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *B13 front struts are 1/2" short than B14 front struts, otherwise they are identical. Installing B13 front struts on your '99 is an easy way to gain 1/2" of suspension travel.*


well i havent done this but from what it sounds like he is saying is that the only difference if that they are 1/2 inch shorter than the B14. so installation will be the same. u will have an extra 1/2" of suspension travel. u have a 96 B14 so installation will be the same as his 99 B14


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

well now that everyone has informed me that the gr-2's suck i might buy them just to see how bad they are. and i'll give a complete report on the install and ride.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i can sell you my old tok's. i only have three (both rears and right front). you would have to buy the left front new. but u would prolly save even more money. make me an offer if interested. if not leave it be


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

tockiko's suck... but name a price i dont care.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

so wat is the difference between regular oem shocks and 
kyb gr-2's???is the ride better with the kyb than oem shocks on lowered cars?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

im2kwik4u said:


> *so wat is the difference between regular oem shocks and
> kyb gr-2's???is the ride better with the kyb than oem shocks on lowered cars? *


yes it is stiffer and also can handle more abuse


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *tockiko's suck... but name a price i dont care. *


i know they arent the best. kinda why i upgraded. but if you are interested... i will let them go for $20/strut. so $60


----------

